# New Eastern26 Thunderbird...+ 08 Nightrain.



## Jervis.G (Sep 17, 2007)

You read it here first people... the very first pic of the new Eastern Thunderbird.

It's a lower priced model than the Night Train.

It should sell for "around" $900. (inc' pegs)


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

whoa the chainstay looks crazy short


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

awwwww, that's hot, whoo!

lower price than night-train, but looks nicer to me actually.

I was wondering when Eastern would carry over their integrated seatclamp to the 26, finally did it.

I'm wondering about the hubs and rims too....


Any word on geo.?????


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Man that's gonna piss me off if it has shorter chainstay's.

it looks noice though


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

ya thats a sick looking bike.


----------



## Jervis.G (Sep 17, 2007)

2008 NightTrain:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Jervis.G said:


> 2008 NightTrain:


nice, a little too crazy with the graphics for me (white and pink, c'mon), and it's too bad that they appear to have abandoned the Pivotal system too. I really like that they come with an SB8 up front now though, that's a hot tire for the dirt. Looks like eastern's new choker stem that is a direct rip-off of an old FBM from a few years back... But, regarding my comment above about now having the smooth integrated seatpost clamp, it's really too ironic that they now have this super low and smooth looking upper seattube/toptube junction, but with the super short chainstays there is no way to actually "slam" your seat/post... therefore you still have to run a longer post and don't lose much weight in that process anyway...

thanks for the pics Jervis G., but still no word on geometry or specs?


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

I like, especially the thunderbird. Any word on if they are going to sell as a frameset also?


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

There are other new Eastern26 models on the way...

As for a hint for the "DJ4" type frame, think "Grim Reaper", that is all I'm going to say...

Eastern has a really "rigid" vision about their 24" and 26" bikes...


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

The geo of both Thunderbird and Nighttrain seems pretty much the same to me.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

cholo said:


> There are other new Eastern26 models on the way...
> 
> As for a hint for the "DJ4" type frame, think "Grim Reaper", that is all I'm going to say...
> 
> Eastern has a really "rigid" vision about their 24" and 26" bikes...


nice. looking forward to the grim new future.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

looks sick, post up the geo as soon as possible


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

mmmmmmm me like


----------



## chrisernator (Aug 28, 2007)

damm, eastern26 bikes are sickkkkk


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Lookin' hella nice.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Those are great looking bikes I actually like the Nighttrain's graphics


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Night train looks like its rollin on a KHE Reverse hub in the rear, anyone else notice this?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

The color is a bit too much for me too. The Thunderbird looks good.

The other new Hardtail is the BushHog at $849.99


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

well, looks like ill be saving up for one of those next spring


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

cholo said:


> There are other new Eastern26 models on the way...
> 
> As for a hint for the "DJ4" type frame, think "Grim Reaper", that is all I'm going to say...
> 
> Eastern has a really "rigid" vision about their 24" and 26" bikes...


Yup. Grim reaper exactly, but 26" so it will be light.


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

Strauss said:


> Man that's gonna piss me off if it has shorter chainstay's.
> 
> it looks noice though


Be pissed cause it is shorter. 14.75 to be exact. Thats why patience is a virtue.


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

Only 1 peg? Not that I run pegs in the first place but if you're going to put one in the rear figure out how to put one in the front.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

both look really sick. i'm pretty sure the pink on the nighttrain is just decals that can be removed. take them off and it will be wayyyy cleaner. a lot of eastern's designs make me laugh though, like the integrated seat clamp on these. they place them so low on the seat tube so you can completely slam the seat right? well there is no possible way you could slam it on one of those unless you pushed the seat way forward. you also can't cut the seatpost down at all really...i wonder if they bother thinking about this? 

sick bikes and company non the less.


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

Yup, you're right. They weren't thinking. It's just another attempt to lighten up the bike, which is not necessarily a bad thing since in order to slam a seat on a 26er, you would have to move the rear wheel back to the original 17-18" geometry only a few years passed. You can move the top of the seat tube forward, but you might as well ride an all-terrain unicycle at that seat angle.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Pastor D said:


> Be pissed cause it is shorter. 14.75 to be exact. Thats why patience is a virtue.


Dude don't even talk to me about patience.

I waited for 4 MONTHS FOR MY NIGHTRAIN. Only to have the bigger better model come out 2 months later.

BS.


----------



## yzracer141 (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't think they do it so you can slam the seat. They do it because it's lighter and looks cleaner. They used to have integrated clamps on old road bikes, maybe even some new ones, and I'm pretty sure I've never seen a roadie slam their seat.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Damn Gina.... those bikes are frikken sweeeeet!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

yzracer141 said:


> I don't think they do it so you can slam the seat. They do it because it's lighter and looks cleaner. They used to have integrated clamps on old road bikes, maybe even some new ones, and I'm pretty sure I've never seen a roadie slam their seat.


well, the fact that they used an integrated seat clamp wasn't the issue(i love the concept in general). the issue is where they place it. most other integrated clamps are further up the seat tube, closer to the TT more in place of a regular clamp. eastern places their's lower so you can completely slam the seat. they also cut the seat tube a bit for that same reason i guess. i just don't dig it, i ride an eastern 20" frame with the same feature and can't stand it since i can't really cut the post at all unless i want to slam it.


----------



## yzracer141 (Oct 3, 2006)

ebfreerider510 said:


> well, the fact that they used an integrated seat clamp wasn't the issue(i love the concept in general). the issue is where they place it. most other integrated clamps are further up the seat tube, closer to the TT more in place of a regular clamp. eastern places their's lower so you can completely slam the seat. they also cut the seat tube a bit for that same reason i guess. i just don't dig it, i ride an eastern 20" frame with the same feature and can't stand it since i can't really cut the post at all unless i want to slam it.


Yeah, that's a good point. I've never really messed with cutting my post though, I have Snafu J-bars on both my BMX and DJ bike, and the seats slammed on both. That seatpost is just so hella light I don't need to cut it.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Thunderbird's MSRP is $699.99

That's going to be a very popular bike!


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

The Agency said:


> Thunderbird's MSRP is $699.99
> 
> That's going to be a very popular bike!


What's SRP on the NightTrain, and is that a Rock Shox fork on it?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

el-cid, I'll post up tomorrow when I'm at the shop...I think it is now $1199.99


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

TA, thanks.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

man i really want one of those thunderbird frames. that things sharp and a DJ bike is my next project. 

anybody have suggestions on where to order?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

that thunderbird would look sweetness, stickerless


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Yup, MSRP is $1199.99

The Thunderbird will not be available as a frame set. The DJ4 has been replaced by the Black Betty. It comes either with 14mm or 10mm dropouts in chrome or black. On suggestions of where to order go to the dealer section on the website. Some dealers don't exist anymore because Leigh transfered over the dealers from the 20's. Try them out though.


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

The Agency said:


> Yup, MSRP is $1199.99
> 
> The Thunderbird will not be available as a frame set. The DJ4 has been replaced by the Black Betty. It comes either with 14mm or 10mm dropouts in chrome or black.


PICS PLEASE!!!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

The didn't have it at Interbike...they are supposed to send me some new pics soon. I have to talk to Eastern today, I will harass them then.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

You'll have a "Grim" chance of getting pics of the Black Betty frame...


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Haha...they said they are on it.


----------



## pods (Jun 14, 2008)

i want the thunderbird so much but i dont know if you can get it in the uk, does any one know weather i can get it in the uk.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

that thunderbird is saaaaweeeeeet!


----------



## carfreak35041 (Oct 15, 2007)

Do you know how the Thunderbird handles on the trails? I'm a noob to urban/Dirt jumping and want to get into it, but can't decide between a used STP SS or the thunderbird.


----------

